# FIFA 2005 : KUDOS TO EA !



## anishcool (Oct 30, 2004)

A job well done. That's what one can say to the EA Games Canada development team.

Well after a long and impatient wait, I finally got my hands on the game. I got the PC and PS2 versions at the same time ! (Lucky Me). I started the PC installation and in the mean time popped in the PS2 DVD.


I wasted no time in starting up a Arsenal-Man U game with me in my favorite RED. I have played Pro Evolution soccer, but  haven't seen a game like this before. This one rocks dude. The gameplay and the 'Fist Touch' control is superb. One neat pass and a flick of the right analog stick, will make your player flick the ball over the defender or perform some neat stepovers.

The PC installation was complete, and I decided to start the game at 800x600 as my good old GeForce 2 might not oblige at 1024x768. It jerked. Turned detail level to Medium. Worked. Phew !

Took time to check out 'Create a Player' which is cool and started of with my team changes. All in all this is not a title sports fans will wan't to miss.

I have posted the minimum requirements for the game. 
For full list check out 

*dlx.gamespot.com/pc/fifasoccer2005/moreinfo_6107126.html

*Minimum Specs :*

700 MHz Intel Pentium III or equivalent

128 Megabytes of RAM (256 MB for Windows XP and Windows 2000)

DirectX 9.0b Compatible 3D accelerated 32 MB video card or equivalent

*Supported  Chipsets:*
ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9000/Pro series, ATI Radeon X800
XT, NVIDIA GeForce 2 (GTS, MX, Ultra/Ti), NVIDIA GeForce 3 (MX, Ti), NVIDIA
GeForce 4 (MX, Ti), NVIDIA GeForce FX series, Intel i865g, SiS Xabre, Matrox
Parhelia, Volari V8, Volari Duo

1 GB hard disk space

32X Speed CD-ROM/DVD-ROM

DirectX 9.0b Compatible Sound Card

MS compatible mouse

Keyboard

Required Operating Systems:
        Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows XP or Windows 2000
        Note that Windows 95 and Windows NT 4.0 are not supported.

Required Software:
        DirectX 9.0b

Get ready for some serious kicking around then ! 

Cheers !


*images.ea.com/sports/games/2005/fifa/screenshots/pc/1.jpg


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 30, 2004)

wonderful 
EA ALWAYS ROCZZZZ when it comes to FIFA 
me too waiting to get my hands on this game 
like to see some screenshots off your pc too 

however it would have been nice if you would have searched up a bit cause there was a thread for FIFA 2005 on the same page

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9198


----------



## Abhijit_T (Oct 30, 2004)

Are u kidding me?
EA haven't made a decent FIFA game since FIFA 99
PES 3 kicked FIFA 2003 and FIFA 2004 to eternity
I've played the FIFA 2005 demo, and I'm sure its gonna suck compared to PES 4
This is what happens when Canadians start making games about football


----------



## Wizard (Oct 30, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> Are u kidding me?
> EA haven't made a decent FIFA game since FIFA 99
> PES 3 kicked FIFA 2003 and FIFA 2004 to eternity
> I've played the FIFA 2005 demo, and I'm sure its gonna suck compared to PES 4
> This is what happens when Canadians start making games about football




I agrree with u...PES 4 is far better whn compared with FIFA  2005
But whn u compare 2005 to fifa 2004...its better and improved..


----------



## Jatin_T (Oct 30, 2004)

I agree with Abhijit here * of course coz he is the assistant webmaster of fifaindia  *

EA have been letting fans down for Quite a while now..
They come up with gimmicks like Off the ball control and First touch..
Even tho first touch is really good..still the game sucks as compared to PES3-released abt 2 yrs ago...
So in conclusion..
EA BAD..KONAMI GREAT!!


----------



## anishcool (Oct 30, 2004)

but i feel the fun in sports related games is the fact that you can emulate players who you see on tv. PES lacks the licensing of teams which makes it pretty crap, even if the gameplay is good.


----------



## Jatin_T (Oct 30, 2004)

Nah pes4 has got licensing from all major teams..
And the players were all there in pes3 just the kits..whcih if u dont know can be changed for the PC..Abhijit has made a few kits too...
I wud play pes3 over fifa even if we had unknown japanese players in it!


----------



## Abhijit_T (Oct 31, 2004)

let me give u an example..
about a month ago, Jatin and I went to a PS2 parlour to play PES3
We played for an hour,and then Jatin said "Lets try FIFA"
I said "Are u nuts?U know FIFA sucks"
Jatin said "Thats just for the PC,its good for the PS2"
I reluctantly agreed, and we started FIFA 2004.Five minutes in, and we couldn't believe how bad this game was compared to PES3
Thats all we played of it, 5 minutes
Went back to PES3, and things were back to normal--just plain old fun
FIFA is only good fr editing, since it give u pleasure to make a really really bad game slightly better


----------



## rockyj123 (Oct 31, 2004)

ya..fifa 05 is bad..... its so slow as compared to fifa 03.....
i think pes4 is much better........


----------



## Intruder (Dec 20, 2004)

stop this IFAFA .. PES ..... All gamesrs know PES is better than FIFA series till date !

(Anybody got PES 4 PC ? frm india i need it  desperately )


----------



## klinux (Dec 21, 2004)

ok why hasnt any ind comp mag ever given pro evolution soccer demo ? its available for pc version too right ? seems mags fixated with ea .


----------



## vysakh (Dec 21, 2004)

played the demo
I liked it a lot
waitin' for the full version


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 22, 2004)

i think the best fifa was FIFA 2002 believe me it was too good. Much much better than FIFA 2005. 
FIFA 05 has good gfx but game play suxx!
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## funkymonkey (Dec 22, 2004)

the last good EA FIFA release was FIFA 2002 and FIFA worldcup 2002.
That version had ease of play, good graphics and nice sound.
FIFA 2003 was cartoonish, player model looked weird when running.
Same with 2004.
PES series is its own class.


----------



## Jatin_T (Dec 25, 2004)

Glad to see some good ol FIFA bashing going on..
I bought Fifa 2005(pirated of course) just to try and oohhh it S**KS
I cudnt find PES4 but i was gonna buy original anyways..where is it available in Bombay?


----------



## Jatin_T (Dec 26, 2004)

Yeah..i used to like FIFA a lot before i got my hands on pes3...
Bt i still make kits for FIFA ...so i help in making the game better graphically..for guys who r still playing it


----------



## siddhesh (Dec 29, 2004)

Please give me some tips on how to play. I am finding it very dificult to to score a goal. Help me guys!


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 1, 2005)

Well Siddhesh, scoring in FIFA 2005 is indeed a very tough task. As the saying goes practice makes man perfect. Anyways to excel in FIFA 2005 you need to rely heavily on passing and always keep an eye on the power of the shot when you get close to the net. Good passing is the key to win. Always try to use the best possible strategy. Every team has got some key strikers. Every team has a different best strategy. So choose the best strategy to suit your playing style. You like to get in the middle of the field and charge towards the net then get a strategy which deploys more men in middle of the field. Or if you enjoying going on the sides and then give a lob shot for a striker to strike a header in the goal then use a well spread out field with more players on the sidelines. So mate practice and you will surely win some matches. So then HAPPY GOAL-ing


----------



## siddhesh (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Rohit,

Thankx a lot! Using your tips I scored my first goal. But after that I didn't score at all. Practise is the keyword as you mentioned. ManU fan supporter are you?

Have a nice day! Bye.


----------



## rockyj123 (Jan 2, 2005)

*e,...*

use the thru pass more ... its the e key...


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: e,...*

Hey Siddhesh, congrats on your first goal mate. As I said practice is the key. So keep up, try different strategies, and who knows you might be the next WCG FIFA champion. And as Rocky said use the through pass more often, it helps you pass the ball at a lot more longer distance. Also keep an eye on your player fitness level, use substitution. You can't expect a player to perform well if his fitness level is not at its best. Change such a player with his equivalent position, i.e. a Forward with a Forward, a goalkeeper with a goalkeeper, and replace him with the one who is in a good form. With this way you won't be in the shortage of any kind of player. 


			
				rockyj123 said:
			
		

> use the thru pass more ... its the e key...


Hey Rocky, its the 'W' key for the through pass and not the 'E' key.


----------



## siddhesh (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Rohit & Rocky,

Your tips are wonderfull. I now score 2-3 goals in a match depending on the opposition. I haven't tried out substituting my players but from next match I will try that out too. I couldn't figure out how to kick properly during a free kick or corner. The ball always goes sky high & the commentator adds fuel to my fury. Anywayz, keep posting those tips for people like me & thankx a lot once again.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Jatin_T (Jan 4, 2005)

8) 
for the Freekicks..u need to get the bar as close to the Red area as u can..but not into it..the motion starts by the D key..
Not wen the bar coems back try to stop it in the Green Region by again Pressing D
I assume u know how to curl the ball..if u dont..heres how..
Press the Shft key + Arrow keys..tht way u cud determine where the foot will hit the ball and in turn Curl it...
always ain for the corner and hopefully u ll score!


----------



## JaX (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmm... I still like my Fifa 2000..  maybe because of its ease of play and ease of scoring.. The next I've tried is FIFA 2003, which was tougher, so I dropped it.. hehehe..

I take the easy things in life, don't you think?


----------



## siddhesh (Jan 5, 2005)

HI Jatin,

Thankx for letting me know how to freekick. And guess what! I made 3 goals using your tecniques. Thankx buddy! I didn't know how to curl either. So thankx for it as well.

Take care & have a nice day.


----------



## Sumit Goenka (Jan 19, 2005)

*FIFA Rocks !!! PES Sucks!!!*

Yes, FIFA is the best !!! Now I am not saying this without any base. I have played all the versions of the FIFA Series (1999-2005) & most of the PES Series & I know why some people dont like FIFA. Thats because it needs a lot of practice, paitence & creative thinking & not many have the requiredpaitence. You need to be very patient with it. Obviously, the ones who are playing it regularly will agree with me. The introduction of Off the Ball Control & First Touch have given FIFA a completely new dimension. But it must be considered that these require a lot of practice & paitence. You cant expect urself to master or even get a feel of these tricks by just trying them out at your friend's place or a cafe. Once you know how to use them increase the difficulty level & now the real fun begins !!!

Apart from the gameplay another cracking new feature is the 15 season long career mode, though this is for the true football fans. There ensures that you are never bored with the game. For instance, I needed only 1 month to completely master FIFA 2003 & then I could win 5-0 against any opposition in the world class level. So I had to wait a long time for the next FIFA - FIFA 2004. But here, the career mode just keeps you going !!!

So, for me, (& I know for the majority) ------ FIFA RULZ !!!!!


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FIFA Rocks !!! PES Sucks!!!*



			
				Sumit Goenka said:
			
		

> Yes, FIFA is the best !!! Now I am not saying this without any base. I have played all the versions of the FIFA Series (1999-2005) & most of the PES Series & I know why some people dont like FIFA. Thats because it needs a lot of practice, paitence & creative thinking & not many have the requiredpaitence. You need to be very patient with it. Obviously, the ones who are playing it regularly will agree with me. The introduction of Off the Ball Control & First Touch have given FIFA a completely new dimension. But it must be considered that these require a lot of practice & paitence. You cant expect urself to master or even get a feel of these tricks by just trying them out at your friend's place or a cafe. Once you know how to use them increase the difficulty level & now the real fun begins !!!
> 
> Apart from the gameplay another cracking new feature is the 15 season long career mode, though this is for the true football fans. There ensures that you are never bored with the game. For instance, I needed only 1 month to completely master FIFA 2003 & then I could win 5-0 against any opposition in the world class level. So I had to wait a long time for the next FIFA - FIFA 2004. But here, the career mode just keeps you going !!!
> 
> So, for me, (& I know for the majority) ------ FIFA RULZ !!!!!



I totally agree with you Sumit. FIFA is indeed a great game. When it comes to football games. Nothing beats EA Sports' FIFA series. Indeed it requires a lot of patience and many hours of practice. But after you master the game it really brings the best out of you to beat the top teams like Arsenal, Real Madrid, etc. Moreover the new features like the First Touch Control really makes the game superb. Most interestingly the player are now very much lifelike. With nearly every player with its own distinct goal celebration style. All in all FIFA gives you the best football experience.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 12, 2005)

PEs 4 is way better


----------



## thierryhenry_me (Feb 13, 2005)

I think I like fifa 2005. I did not like pes 4 even thogh i have a high end comp. anyway it depends on individual taste.Hey rohit are you a man u supporter? I am . first i used to like arsenal but now i HATE them totally.i dunno myself.Anyway I got my hands on Manchester United Club Football 2005 and it rocks. But it is very hard compared to fifa 2005. I got the PC DVD version. Bye


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 13, 2005)

@thierryhenry_me : are u talking about club football by codemasters


----------



## geek_rohit (Feb 13, 2005)

@thierryhenry_me Yo man I'm a diehard Manchester United fan. WOW, you have Manchester United Club Football 2005. Cool Man! I created a thread for that game. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12257&highlight=
And I too hate Arsenal. Hmmm.... harder than FIFA eh.... Looks like have to get my hands on it pretty soon. Even I love FIFA. Havn't played PES though. 

@Darthvader Yup he is talking about club football by codemasters.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 14, 2005)

Having the name of "thierryhenry_me" you should be an Arsenal Fan and you say you are an Man U Fan.

Sounds Confusing to me.

You should always be LOYAL to one CLUB and not jump from one to another. Next time don't support ChelsKI for they Billions quids they have and the power of money they have to buy the players.

I love Arsenal FC. I will always support only One Club. I like them so much that I can't even imagine thinking about supporting any other club.

These ChelsKI and MANU they spend a Huge lot of AMOUNT in Tranfer window.

Look at Arsenal they spend less and they get good results That AW.  

Arsenal.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey NEXT from EA is UEFA CHAMPHIONS LEAGUE 2004-2005.   

It's already released

2 CD. I got it form the Internet and its really good.   

Lots of improvements from the previous versions.

Check it out


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 14, 2005)

UEFA championship is just fifa 2005 with some graphical overhauls.
@kumaresh  dont forget henry plays for france also


----------



## mako_123 (May 14, 2005)

Hi guys

I want to know How can i score goal by lobbing the keeper in Fifa 2005 and PES$, and how to score from headers, my headers usually go over the bar.


----------



## rakee (Nov 13, 2005)

Someone please help

My copy of Fifa 2005 installed without no problem.
But whenever a corner kick is about to start the game freezes and returns to the desktop.
Sometimes during gameplay the game suddenly freezes and returns to windows.
It gives out an error message something like Memory read error-ok to terminate-cancel to debug.]

What will be the problem-i really wanna play atleast one complete match....

my pc specs
AMD 2400
256 mb ddr
geforce fx 5200 256 mb
asus board


----------



## Dhawal_Verma (Nov 15, 2005)

Well since I have played Fifa 05 both on LAN and against computer I find it pretty easy.

I hav'nt played PES.... got a querry..... IS THERE ANY OPTION OF LAN GAMING IN PES ??????


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 18, 2005)

*Merge itt*

Hi, i request mods to merge this thread with the one in gamers section as this thread is turning out to be mixture of FIFA vs PES(winning eleven) and also a trouble shooter for football game lovers so its no more a reveiw so should be replaced in gamers section.   If u find this wrond please do delete my post from here.


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 18, 2005)

fifa 2005 is da best in my view.....far better dan other versions!!!

i din't lay my hands on PES till now!!!....ne version!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------

